
Most Common SEO Mistakes for E-Commerce - mps_solutions
https://multi-programming.com/most-common-seo-mistakes-for-e-commerce
======
Yuval_Halevi
The most common SEO mistake is that people are not doing research before.

When it comes to SEO

first, do research in your niche

then look for content opportunities

then create better content than the existing content you want to compete with

then you should work on getting high-quality real backlinks to it

than you can move on to the next one ;)

